# updating the subject/title of a thread?



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

how do I update the subject/title of a thread?

when I do a reply I am offered the subject title for editing but what I type in there appears nowhere?

do I have have to go back and edit the 1st post in the thread?

cheers.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, that's t right - go back to the first post and edit the title to that. The first post title always appears as the thread title. Subsequent posts have a title but that would only appear as a thread title if if the thread was split, or previous posts deleted, so that that post became the first post.


----------

